# Wife arrowed a good one



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My wife Toni got this 4 point a couple evenings ago. Old buck that had lost his tine length but more than made up for it in mass. He grosses 127/net 123. At the tip, his points are as thick as three of my fingers. All the tines are like tent pegs, thick & blunt.

Shooting her 45# Matthews and 100 grain Magnus 2 blades, at 17 yards she made a nice double lung shot with a full pass through. The buck was down in 30 yards...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Awsome deer!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to her!!!!!!!!! :beer: 
Nice deer!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice buck, congrats to your wife :beer:


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

That is really a terrific deer! Don't see a whole lot of old guys like that around. Those 2 blade Magnus are great for people who don't have hi-poundage bows. There's much less resistance upon impact with 2 blades. Be sure that your wife gets to see all the great things everyone on here is saying about her fine work!

Congratulations!
:beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

What a great buck! An awesome feat to accomplish during the ND gun season as well!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> What a great buck! An awesome feat to accomplish during the ND gun season as well!


I will say though! In some cases it makes it alot easier! Depends on where and how you are hunting! :wink:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I love 2 blade Magus broadheads. They are deadly, affordable, and have a lifetime warranty if one breaks. I shoot the 125s with my recurves and will be switching over to 100's for my compounds when I run low on blades for my stash of discontinued 100 grain Wasp Hi Tech Cam Loks.

I found her arrow sticking in the frozen ground at the start of a blood trail I could have followed with my nose. The Magnus had a slightly bent tip that took about 30 seconds to file true. I re-sharpened it (cutting a nice gash in a finger tip in the process), and returned it to her quiver, ready for the next deer...


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I love those dark colored antlers. Nice buck, congrats...


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats, nice late season buck.


----------

